# Murdich Minnow video



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Someone here asked me to do this last week, finally got the editing done. Here's my version:


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Cream! You make it look pretty simple. I'd like to give it a shot but I need to grab some of those materials first. I think that could do really well for the river smallies I chase in the summer.


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Reminds me that I need to get tying some for the upcoming season. Definetely my favorite pattern for smallies. 

How do those eyes hold up? I can't recall the type I use but I have issues with them coming detached from the paper backing after a few casts.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have never had the eyes come off from casting. The gel super glue holds them really well. After several fish, I have had them ripped off, though. A Fish Mask would be another way to finish the head on this fly that might be more durable. 

As for the materials, you can use standard Flashabou like they use in the original, I just like the "body" that the Sparkle Hair gives the pattern. It's a bulkier flash material and the color blends look killer in the water. I'll throw a fit if Orvis ever discontinues the product.


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Cream! One of my best Clouser patterns, a purple darter variation also uses that rainbow pearl, only in Flashabou. Need to get some of the Orvis product as you are right, it creates more bulk in the body.
Do you find this fly to work equally well in clear or off-colored water?


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I like the purple cream Ill have to find some of that variant. But great video again a must have smallie fly.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Dolomieu said:


> Thanks for sharing Cream! One of my best Clouser patterns, a purple darter variation also uses that rainbow pearl, only in Flashabou. Need to get some of the Orvis product as you are right, it creates more bulk in the body.
> Do you find this fly to work equally well in clear or off-colored water?


I actually have used this pattern a lot the last two times out at Lake Snowden, which is one of the cleaner/clearer lakes in my area, and the bass have been slamming it. I caught 6 out there in less than two hours on Saturday before the rain ended my kayak outing, all on the Murdich in an emerald pearl/white color combo.


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

I tied up a few with the sparkle hair this weekend. Only thing I don't like about it is it seemed to tangle up rather easily hooking a fish. It did do the job though.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ohflyfisher614 said:


> I tied up a few with the sparkle hair this weekend. Only thing I don't like about it is it seemed to tangle up rather easily hooking a fish. It did do the job though.


Nice smallie! It does get a little disheveled after a fish, but usually getting it back in the water tames everything right back down.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

Some more murdich action. O and cream do you fish it on an intermediate line?


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

I always use a floating line. Mainly because I only have 1 spool and thats the only line I have haha. I just add split shot as needed.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

You can fish it on an intermediate or sink tip. I typically am fishing shallower water and fish it on a floating line.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Cranked out a couple of baby versions last night for smaller waters.










This is my new favorite color in this pattern. It's pearl belly, emerald pearl Sparkle Hair on top, with pale blue Laser Dub cheeks. Bass have been destroying it.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I like the idea of the smaller pattern great stuff again cream.


----------

